# Tranny help



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a 2014 cruze diesel . I have almost 50,000 miles on it. Iam looking to replace tranny fluid. How hard is . What fluid Is recommended and how much to put back in. Any Info would help. thanks.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is the "how to" thread. It isn't hard and you need to be able to read your transmission temp to do it correctly.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

do I need to drian it and run it 3 times or would once not be enough or good for it....how much does tranny take an how do you know you have enough without a dipstick


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If your good you can drain into a pan and mesure it exactly and put the exact amount back in


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is the service info from GM on our Cruze Diesel transmission. What I find odd is that it tells you to add 0.4 liters of ATF after you do the check from the check plug. 

2014 Chevrolet Cruze | Cruze N America Service Manual 5565221 | Transmission | Automatic Transmission - AF40-6 | Repair Instructions - On Vehicle | Document ID: 2700849
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Transmission Fluid Drain and Fill
Draining ProcedureWarning: When the transmission is at operating temperatures, take necessary precautions when removing the check/fill plug, to avoid being burned by draining fluid.

Warning: The transmission fluid is hot. Caution must be taken to prevent personal injury when the transmission fluid drains from the transmission.

Note: Previous to the removing of any plug, clean the surrounding area of this plug.

 1. Raise and support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle.
 2. If equipped, remove the engine shield. Refer to Engine Shield Replacement.
 3. If equipped, remove the front compartment insulator. Refer to Front Compartment Insulator Replacement.



 4. Remove the fluid check bolt (5) and DISCARD the seal ring (4).
 5. Remove the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3) and DISCARD the seal ring (2).
 6. Drain the transmission fluid into a suitable container.
 7. Let the transmission fluid run out for 10 minutes.
 8. Check the collected transmission oil for burnt oil exhalation, metal chips and other foreign bodies. If this the fact, search for the reason caused by the transmission.
Caution: Refer to Fastener Caution.

 9. Install the transmission fluid filler overflow tube along with a NEW seal ring and tighten to 47 Y (35 lb ft).
10. Install the fluid check bolt along with a NEW O-ring and tighten to 8 Y (71 lb in).
Filling Procedure 1. Lower the vehicle.
 2. Without disconnecting the electrical connector, remove the engine control module and hang aside. Refer to Engine Control Module Replacement.



 3. Remove the fluid fill plug (1).
 4. Fill the transmission with the proper level of the correct fluid. Refer to Adhesives, Fluids, Lubricants, and Sealers and Transmission General Specifications.
 5. Install the fluid fill plug (1).
Fluid Level CheckNote: The fluid level must only be checked along with the fluid temperature, see scan tool, after performing work or after a loss of fluid and must be corrected, if necessary. Ensure that only the correct transmission fluid for AF40 is used for topping up.

 1. Test conditions:
1.1. Vehicle must be on a flat surface.
1.2. Selector lever in position P.
1.3. Engine OFF.
1.4. Connect scan tool.
1.5. Delete DTCs.


 2. Remove the transmission oil filler plug (1).
 3. Start the engine and allow to run until the end of the test.
 4. Move through the selector lever positions with the foot brake depressed. Switch the selector lever from position P to D and back to P. Hold each position for at least 2 seconds.
Repeat this process twice.

 5. Check the transmission fluid temperature with the diagnostic tool.
 6. If the transmission fluid temperature has reached about 70 to 80 °C, raise the vehicle.



Warning: Refer to Checking Hot Transmission Fluid through Drain Plug Hole Warning.

 7. Remove the fluid check bolt (5). Remove and DISCARD the O-ring (4).
 8. If the transmission fluid is flowing as a steady stream out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3), drain until the fluid drips out one time per second. If no fluid comes out, add transmission fluid until it drips out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3) one time per second.
 9. Install the fluid check bolt (5) along with a NEW O-ring (4) and tighten to 8 Y (71 lb in).
10. Lower the vehicle.
11. Switch off the engine.
12. Top up 0.4 liters of transmission fluid.
13. Install the transmission oil filler plug with a NEW seal ring and tighten to 30 Y (22 lb ft).
14. Install the engine control module. Refer to Engine Control Module Replacement.
15. Raise the vehicle.
16. If equipped, install the engine shield. Refer to Engine Shield Replacement.
17. If equipped, install the front compartment insulator. Refer to Front Compartment Insulator Replacement.
18. Lower the vehicle.
© 2015 General Motors. All rights reserved.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> If your good you can drain into a pan and mesure it exactly and put the exact amount back in


of course assuming the correct amount was in there


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its a bit of a pain reinstalling the fill plug, getting the threads started....my beefy arms JUST reach down to where it sits, and of course its off to the side so socket extensions arent that helpful


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just read the directions and do it, the math is discussed in figuring out how much fluid is left based on how many drains and refills you do. 3 is plenty to start. Not to be short but it's all in the link posted immediately to your question. Take the time and read it multiple times. 

Put in what came out. If you're worried about differences in temperature affecting the expansion of the fluid just let the fluid you took out come to the same temp as what you're putting in and you'll have 100% accuracy. Easy Peasey.

I used socket extensions for the fill plug and it worked 100% fine. I had to shove a hose out of the way in the process but it worked just fine.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is a complete flush and refill with 100% new possible? I don't mind paying as long as I'm getting what I'm paying for.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> Is a complete flush and refill with 100% new possible? I don't mind paying as long as I'm getting what I'm paying for.


It is possible by the GM dealer. They hook to the transmission cooler lines and let the transmission do the fluid exchange as the vehicle idles. The dealer here told me if I provide the fluid the cost would be $95. I'm sure pricing would vary per dealership.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> It is possible by the GM dealer. They hook to the transmission cooler lines and let the transmission do the fluid exchange as the vehicle idles. The dealer here told me if I provide the fluid the cost would be $95. I'm sure pricing would vary per dealership.


That's the way I had mine done at 30,000 miles. They quoted it at 1 hour labor, so the cost if you provide fluid is probably whatever 1 hour of shop labor costs in your area. I went with the complete flush rather than the drain/fill because I changed mine over to the AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF. The transmission behaves much better than on the OEM fluid, and I shouldn't have to change again until about 120,000 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> it's all in the link posted immediately to your question.


He's baaaaaaaack! lol


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

how do I know how much is in the tranny since there isn't a dipstick on the diesel..how do I know the level is right


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kory - one more time, but with feeling.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Chevyman2001 said:


> how do I know how much is in the tranny since there isn't a dipstick on the diesel..how do I know the level is right


5. Check the transmission fluid temperature with the diagnostic tool.
 6. If the transmission fluid temperature has reached about 70 to 80 °C, raise the vehicle.



Warning: Refer to Checking Hot Transmission Fluid through Drain Plug Hole Warning.

 7. Remove the fluid check bolt (5). Remove and DISCARD the O-ring (4).
 8. If the transmission fluid is flowing as a steady stream out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3), drain until the fluid drips out one time per second. If no fluid comes out, add transmission fluid until it drips out of the transmission fluid filler overflow tube (3) one time per second.
 9. Install the fluid check bolt (5) along with a NEW O-ring (4) and tighten to 8 Y (71 lb in).
10. Lower the vehicle.
11. Switch off the engine.
12. Top up 0.4 liters of transmission fluid.


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Tranny help part 2*

I KNOW and I read what people posted before...what if I don't have a scanner to tell me my trans temp. how do I go about adding it than....and once I drain the fluid, I than put the 2 plugs back in and leave the little one loose to watch for it to come out than I tighten it back correct and repeat it 3 or 4 times correct !!!

any info would help...sorry guys for sounding like a broke record...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I did exactly what KpaxFAQ said to do 20K miles ago and it's been fine since then. Don't overcomplicate it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IF you don't have the equipment just have a tranny shop or dealer flush it


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chevyman2001 said:


> I KNOW and I read what people posted before...what if I don't have a scanner to tell me my trans temp. how do I go about adding it than....and once I drain the fluid, I than put the 2 plugs back in and leave the little one loose to watch for it to come out than I tighten it back correct and repeat it 3 or 4 times correct !!!
> 
> any info would help...sorry guys for sounding like a broke record...


Not trying to sound like a jerk but if you don't understand my how to write up, you really should abandon the idea of doing this yourself. It's out of your league just pay the dealer to do it and bring your own fluid. No sense messing up a 5k transmission.

ps, I told you what to do earlier if you are worried about the temperature of your fluid affecting the amount you put in which I wasn't when I did mine but It's the solution if you don't have a scanner.


----------

